# Nvidia mit GTX460 SE?



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Jungs vom *Heise-Verlag* wollen an eine Folie von Nvidia gelangt sein, in der die Rede von einer *GTX460 SE* ist. 
Erscheinen soll diese laut Informationen mitte November.

Die GTX460 SE ist anscheinend eine abgespeckte Version des GF104.

Features:

- Shader: 288 
- Tesselationsengines: 6
- Textureinheiten: 48
- GPU-Takt: 650MHz
- Shader-Takt: 1300MHz
- Speichertakt: 850MHz
- Max. Leistungsaufnahme: 150W

Ob diese Folie echt ist oder nicht, kann nicht mit Sicherheit gesagt werden. Ein Statement von Nvidia steht dazu noch aus.

Die Folie befindet sich im Anhang!

Gruß
Pain

Quelle:heise online - GeForce GTX 460 SE kommt Mitte November


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

Ich halte es eher für Unwahrscheinlich da man in dieser Region ja schon die GTS 450 hat


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

Den Herstellern trau ich mittlerweile alles zu. Vllt. dient die Karte ja als "Resteverwertung" für OEM-PC´s!?


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

Naja gut klingt dann halt nach mehr wenn es GTX 460 SE heißt da denkt der typische MM Kunde halt ja super geiles Teil


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

Sowas in der Art denke ich auch. Es gibt sicher Leute die denken, das das "SE" Special Edition heißt, und nicht Second Edition. 

Wobei das ja auch verleitet. Second is höher als First. --> Fazit: "Die Second ist besser!"


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

Genau ist genau wie beim Rebranding:
GT 333 > GT 230 usw.


----------



## jaLOL (4. November 2010)

Painkiller gute erklärung 
ich merk mir SE immer mit "sch*** Edition" des kommt von einem Bekannten IT Laden Leiter


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

Wenn sich nur alle Leute die sich für PC´s interssieren vor ihrem Kauf im Forum absichern würden, dann bräuchten wir die Rebrandings etc. nicht.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

Neulich bin ich ausm MM rausgeworfen worden weil ich 3 Leute dazu gebracht hab sich keinen von den Schrott "Top" PCs zu kaufen und ein Verkäufer das gesehen hat xDD

BTT: Ziemlich hohe Leistungsaufnahme hat das Ding ^^


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

> Painkiller gute erklärung


Danke! 



> BTT: Ziemlich hohe Leistungsaufnahme hat das Ding ^^


Stimmt. Warum sich daran nichts geändert hat, wundert mich auch. oO


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

Vllt durch den "Mehrspeicher"?


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Vllt durch den "Mehrspeicher"?


 
Wäre eine Möglichkeit. Oder es ist ein Druckfehler


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

Muss es eigentlich weil weniger Shader, weniger Takt ...


----------



## i!!m@tic (4. November 2010)

Chip hat dazu einen Artikel und stellt es als Fakt hin.


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

i!!m@tic schrieb:


> Chip hat dazu einen Artikel und stellt es als Fakt hin.


 
Danke für die Info! 

Mal sehen wann sich Nvidia dazu äußern wird.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

Bei Computerbase ist auch ein Artikel dazu.
Chip ist nicht mehr so genau in letzter Zeit haben die sehr an Niveau verloren.


----------



## totovo (4. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Neulich bin ich ausm MM rausgeworfen worden weil ich 3 Leute dazu gebracht hab sich keinen von den Schrott "Top" PCs zu kaufen und ein Verkäufer das gesehen hat xDD
> 
> BTT: Ziemlich hohe Leistungsaufnahme hat das Ding ^^



Mir erschließt sich der Sinn dieser Karte nicht ganz... 

@ MM:

Ich lege mich da jedes mal mit den Verkäufern an, am Ende stehen immer fünf um mich herum und keiner kann mir meine Fragen beantworten^^


----------



## Hugo78 (4. November 2010)

Was hier schon wieder für Humbug losgelassen wird. 

Das ist einfach ein weiterer 460er Ableger, der wohl kaum über 100€ kosten dürfte. 
Und damit die Lücke zwischen GTS 450 und GTX 460 786mb schließt.
Nvidia hatte bisher ja keine "HD 5770 Antwort".

Wenn er überhaupt im Einzelhandel aufschlägt...

Aber wie war das früher?!
LE, GT, GTS, GTX, PRO, ULTRA, XL, XT, XT PE, XTX, SE, MX, X2, GX2, Pro Dual und Karten komplett ohne "XYZ"   ... 
Das war mal Standard in der Namesfindung und jetzt gibts halt wieder mal ne SE. 

So what?

Sind die Kunden von heute noch dümmer als damals oder warum war das früher ok und heute nicht mehr?!


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

Weil sich das heute endlich gebessert hat und dann, genau dann fangen die Hersteller wieder so ein Müll an


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. November 2010)

Habe das schon auf Cb gelesen finde das totalen Müll die Karte.

Das is doch der Wolf im Schafpelz oder im dem fall eher eine Schaf im Wolfspelz !!


----------



## Hugo78 (4. November 2010)

SE und LE waren lange Zeit, gängige Bezeichnung für leistungsschwächere Ableger.

Sowohl bei ATI als auch NV.
Ich erinnere nur mal an die Radeon 9500 "SE" die man zur "PRO" freischalten konnte.

Das Ding heist ja nicht GTX 460 "Ultra".
Hier könnte man zu recht von Kundentäuschung reden.

Das jetzt die Presse aus "SE" ein "Special Edition" auslesen will, zeigt eigentlich nur wie geil die jeweilige Redaktion auf "Bad News" ist, statt ihre Leserschaft wirklich zu informieren.

Es steht auf der Folie aber nur ein harmloses "SE". 
Wie früher halt.



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Habe das schon auf Cb gelesen finde das totalen Müll die Karte.
> 
> Das is doch der Wolf im Schafpelz oder im dem fall eher eine Schaf im Wolfspelz !!



Ein typischer CrimsoN 2.0 Kommentar.


----------



## bulldozer (4. November 2010)

Ich nehme an das ist die mutmaßliche GTS 455 die vor einigen Tagen in einem Entiwcklertreiber geleakt wurde (Quelle: Nvidia-Treiber enthüllt GTX 580, GTS 455 und GeForce 405 - 31.10.2010 - ComputerBase)

Wahrscheinlich wurde die nun aus Marketinggründen zur GTX 460 SE umbenannt um bei unwissenden einen besseren Eindruck zu machen.. ich könnte mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass nVidia tatsächlich 5 Karten im gleichen Preissegment (100-150€) ansiedeln würde (GTS 450, GTS 455, GTX 460 SE, GTX 460 768, GTX 460 1GB), das wäre total hirnrissig.

Aus diesem Grund halte ich es für durchaus möglich, dass das hier die ursprünglich geplante GTS 455 ist.


----------



## Hugo78 (4. November 2010)

Ich wette, würde Nvidia hier von einer GTS 455 sprechen, kämen Experten ums Eck, die Nvidia unterstellen damit die GTS 450 aufwerten zu wollen.

Zumal mal, verwendet man hier ja einen GF104, nicht einen GF106 Chip.

Ausserdem hat die 460 SE ein 256 bit SI, 1GB Vram und wohl sicherlich ein schönes OC Potential.
Eine gestutzte GTX 460 1G mit 16% weniger Shader, welche man aber sicherlich per OC wett machen kann 
und so für vermutlich knapp über 100€, auf Level der Großen 1G kommt, welche ja immerhin noch 40€ mehr kostet.


----------



## Freestyler808 (4. November 2010)

Hardwareluxx - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 Second Edition Mitte November

besser und PCGH schläft wieder mal


----------



## Bääängel (4. November 2010)

Hmm, mit der gleichen Leistungsaufnahme bei geringerer Leistung werde ich iwie an die resteverwertung der HD 58xx erinnert, die HD 5830 war praktisch nichts anderes, als aussortierte Chips.


----------



## Hugo78 (4. November 2010)

Die SE 1GB ersetzt scheinbar die 768mb Version.
Die Leistung und Leistungsaufnahme wird identisch sein.

Grund dürfte ganz einfach sein, dass 768mb nicht so gut im Markt ankommen.

Die Leistung und der Verbauch bleibt identisch.
Denn die 768mb Version war bisher durch ihr SI limitiert, die SE 1G hat jetzt entsprechend weniger Cores und Takt.
Am ende hat man mehr Speicher, mehr Bandbreite und ein minimal höheres OC Potential.

"Second Editon" klingt so gesehen eigentlich garnicht verkehrt.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ich wette, würde Nvidia hier von einer GTS 455 sprechen, kämen Experten ums Eck, die Nvidia unterstellen damit die GTS 450 aufwerten zu wollen.


Ok dann halt ich mal dagegen weil schließlich ist die Karte schneller als die GTS 450 und hat somit das "Recht" auf einen höheren Namen


----------



## pillepalle.ger (4. November 2010)

Das ist so ne Karte, die wohl in Komplettrechner gesteckt wird (zum gleichen preis) und die unwissenden Käufer schlagen mit Freude zu.


----------



## Hugo78 (4. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ok dann halt ich mal dagegen weil schließlich ist die Karte schneller als die GTS 450 und hat somit das "Recht" auf einen höheren Namen



Eigentlich richtig und auch logisch, aber ich bin mir wie gesagt sicher, dass auch hier gamault würde.

Ausserdem, im Moment denke ich, die SE ersetzt einfach die 768mb Version.^^

Erscheint mir logischer.


----------



## akif15 (5. November 2010)

Irgendwie muss man ja Einzelteile die man nicht verbaut kriegt da die Grafikkarten nicht gekauft werden verkaufen...also was macht man genau eine SE Edition de la Premium (übersetzt merde) ...

@Hugo78 was ist das für ein AlienBuntFrosch , würde mich gerne über dieses farbenfrohe Mini-Alien-Format informieren...


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. November 2010)

vlt lässt sich aber auch wieder die karte freisch alten mitn rivatuner oder ähnliches...ich denke da so an 6800er zeiten bzw x800pro vivo ^^ dann wäre die karte sicherlich ne überlegung wert


----------



## Hugo78 (5. November 2010)

@Mr.Ultimo
Ist auch möglich, gabs ja bei ein paar 465 auch schon. 



akif15 schrieb:


> @Hugo78 was ist das für ein AlienBuntFrosch , würde mich gerne über dieses farbenfrohe Mini-Alien-Format informieren...



Ich hab keine Ahnung, ich fands auch nur sehr schick.
Das Original ist von hier.
green devil: Photo by Photographer Peter Garvanović - photo.net
Der hat da um die 200 solcher Makroaufnahmen von Insekten aller Art.
http://photo.net/photodb/member-photos?user_id=2360790


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Eigentlich richtig und auch logisch, aber ich bin mir wie gesagt sicher, dass auch hier gamault würde.
> 
> Ausserdem, im Moment denke ich, die SE ersetzt einfach die 768mb Version.^^
> 
> Erscheint mir logischer.


Aber eine Karte mit noch weniger Grafikpower als die GTX 460 braucht nicht noch mehr Speicher, daran sieht man wieder das es nen Käuferfang sein soll, den eine GTX 460 SE hat mit weniger Shadern und weniger Takt nicht genug Leistung um den 1GiB Speicher effektiv zu nutzen weil man zwar dann 8xAA reinhauen kann, aber man hat dannn halt statt 0.1 FPS 2.3FPS


----------



## strider11f (5. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Aber eine Karte mit noch weniger Grafikpower als die GTX 460 braucht nicht noch mehr Speicher, daran sieht man wieder das es nen Käuferfang sein soll, den eine GTX 460 SE hat mit weniger Shadern und weniger Takt nicht genug Leistung um den 1GiB Speicher effektiv zu nutzen weil man zwar dann 8xAA reinhauen kann, aber man hat dannn halt statt 0.1 FPS 2.3FPS



Aus eigener Erfahrung mit der 1GB OC Version von Gigabyte kann ich Dir versichern das die Karte mehr als 2,3 FPS bei 8xAA schafft. 

BTT: 768MB Vram sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Selbst schwache Karten wie AMD´s HD5450 bekommst man mit 1GB. Warum sollte also jemand ´ne 768MB Karte kaufen wenn er eine mit gleichem Namen und 1024MB haben kann?
Für NV bietet sich die Möglichkeit fehlerhafte GTX460 Chips soweit zu kastrieren das sie Fail Safe laufen und wird sie Chips so doch noch los. Ganz normale Resteverwertung halt.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

strider11f schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung mit der 1GB OC Version von Gigabyte kann ich Dir versichern das die Karte mehr als 2,3 FPS bei 8xAA schafft.
> 
> BTT: 768MB Vram sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Selbst schwache Karten wie AMD´s HD5450 bekommst man mit 1GB. Warum sollte also jemand ´ne 768MB Karte kaufen wenn er eine mit gleichem Namen und 1024MB haben kann?
> Für NV bietet sich die Möglichkeit fehlerhafte GTX460 Chips soweit zu kastrieren das sie Fail Safe laufen und wird sie Chips so doch noch los. Ganz normale Resteverwertung halt.


Du hast nicht verstanden was ich meinte:
Wenn du übertrieben viel AA aktivierst dann läuft irgendwann der Speicher über und die Grafikkarte muss auf den normalen DDR3 Ram zugreifen, da der doch vergleichsweise stinkend lahm ist sinken die FPS auf 0.1-1 FPS.
Wenn du jetzt eine Karte hast die langsamer als die GTX 460 ist, also bspw. die GTX 460 SE dann bringt dir der mehr Speicher zwar das er nicht überläuft aber dafür ist die Karte eben soweit so langsam das man trotzdem nur bspw. 2.3 FPS hat.
BTW: Ne HD 5450 mit 1GiB Ram ist so unnötig wie ein Golf mit 1000PS,
du hast zwar 1000PS(1GiB Ram) aber dafür ist die Antriebswelle dann durch, die Reifen futsch, der Riemen ab... Verstehst du?
und [Angebmode an] Ich hab 2 GTX 480 [/Angebmode off] xDD


----------



## Hugo78 (5. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Aber eine Karte mit noch weniger Grafikpower als die GTX 460 braucht nicht noch mehr Speicher, daran sieht man wieder das es nen Käuferfang sein soll, den eine GTX 460 SE hat mit weniger Shadern und weniger Takt nicht genug Leistung um den 1GiB Speicher effektiv zu nutzen weil man zwar dann 8xAA reinhauen kann, aber man hat dannn halt statt 0.1 FPS 2.3FPS



Och ne oder? Wie oft denn noch?! 
Die 768mb dürfte einfach nicht mehr so gut ankommen, weil heute jede 30€ Graka 1GB VRam hat. Siehe G 210 oder HD 4350.
Die SE ist aber nicht langsamer als die bisherige 768mb Version.
Im Gegenteil, Per OC dürfte man dank des mehr an Bandbreite und VRam, noch 1-2% schneller werden.

Und ja die bisherige 768mb Version reicht bis 1920*1080 4AA/16xAF.
Erst ab 8xAA in 1920 bricht sie ein.

Aber scheinbar wollen die Kunden aus Prestige eine 1GB Graka im Rechner haben.
Ansonst könnte man noch 5€ sparen bei den G 210, GT 220, HD 4350, HD 5450 ect. Karten.
Denn die alle werden kaum mehr als 256mb brauchen dürften.


----------

